# Dog Bowl 2010 - Frankenmuth MI



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hannah and i will be there. will email you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My fiance Jeff, his brother Jon, his brother's gf Kayla and I are going to be there, along with Enzo and Jon & Kayla's golden/Enzo's litter mate Ryu. =) I'll be sure to look for Teddi when we're watching the dock diving!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I just checked. I entered waves #2 and #3 start times are at 11:30 and 1:30. 

Make sure you come up to me and let me know you are GRF family! I want to put faces with user names. 

I can't wait to meet more people!!!

Oh you can't miss Quinn (our lab pup) either. IF she is out of her crate... she will be the obnoxious noisy one. :doh:

Ann


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

the bike race starts at 8:00 A.M. and should be done at noon. we will walk down and find you, we will have excellent parking seeing that we arrive in frankenmuth at 7:00a.m. you will recognize hannah as a red, very small statured golden who will be wearing a sun visor. she loves that visor. see everyone saturday.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

How old is Quinn?? We'll look for you for sure!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We want to go but arent sure if we can make it Saturday. Anyone going Sunday AM?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

As of right now my daughter and I as well as Tinkerbell of course are planning on being there Saturday.


----------



## autumn (May 7, 2010)

Oh I wish I could go.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww I wish we could go but I don't think it would be safe for Gracie yet.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

I know this is last minute but we are meeting 2 other golden owners this morning (around 11AM) at Orion Oaks Dog Park in Lake Orion (near Great Lakes Crossing). If anyone else has the day off, you should come! The dock has been open and it's so much fun!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been looking at taking Enzo there this summer, but I unfortunately have to work today. =( How much do they charge? Is the whole thing fenced in by the dock and everything, too? Enzo's not super great w/ his recall so I want to make sure he doesn't take off. Also, do they require the dog to be registered with the city first? Enzo's not registered yet because they require that he have his rabies shot first and our vet doesn't give it until 6 months. I wanted to take him to the one in Northville or the one at Hines Park in Westland, but they require that the dog be registered.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We bought a year pass because we try to go every week. For Oakland Co. residents it is $5 for a day pass and $30 for an annual. For non-residents it is $10 for a day pass and $46 annual. They dont require any type of registration or anything, just a drivers license and address. It is a 24 acre all fenced in enclosure. They have 3-4 different sections (all fenced) and they rotate which area is open. Usually the one with the lake is open in the warmer months. The nice part is the lake section has a fenced in area before you get to the lake, so if you dont want your dog swimming on that day (or want to walk him on the leash down to the water) it is sectioned off. There is a dock with 3 ramps and also a shallow part for them to wade in if they want. It's a very nice park with lots of trees, shaded areas, picnic tables, restrooms, trails etc. There are trails within the fenced area and trails around the property where you can hike with your dog on a leash. 
We drive 30 mins to get there and it is so worth it. The only part we dont like is that there is no temperment test for dogs so you have to trust that people won't bring aggressive dogs, but that's not always the case. We try to avoid large packs of dogs and hang out with ther golden people as much as we can. We have seen a few skirmishes but have always managed to steer clear. It's nice on weekdays especially or in the mornings on weekends, when there are fewer people there.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm...we'll have to check that out. =)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We won't be making it to Frankenmuth tomorrow after all. The weather is going to be way to warm for Tinkerbell. She doesn't do well in this heat with her heart condition. I hope everyone has a great time. maybe the weather will be a bit cooler next year.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We just got home and had a LOT of fun! I'm trying to get the pictures on my computer now and I'll be sure to get some of them on here when I do. It was great meeting you guys!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are some pics! We have some of Tito, Quinn and Teddi doing their dock diving, Enzo and his brother Ryu hanging out with Tito, and Enzo and Ryu playing in the dog play park with lots of different doggies. =)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG these are GREAT pictures!!!

I am so excited you got one of Quinn popping off the dock! That is one of her very first jumps! 

It was so nice to meet every one. Teddi jumped better in her second wave and jumped out of the novice division. I was thrilled for her. She has been battling her confidence so it meant a lot for her to find almost 3 feet on her second jump in the second splash! GO TEDDI!!!! 

We stay home tomorrow but may go to a local place that has dock practice. We want to play with Quinn more. Teddi will get to of course also!

Hope you all have a great weekend. By the way I might be able to make a few golden gatherings IF you don't mind a loud little lab tag along.

Ann


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm sorry I haven't been on in a while. Our computer is toast. We're either gonna have to fix it or get a new one (both expensive LOL) so I use my mom's once in a while.

I was at the Dog Bowl today! (Without dogs LOL) I went with my mother-in-law and grandma-in-law. (Both big dog lovers!)

Aaaaaanyway... I saw a lot of you. LOL. I saw Hannah in her cute little visor (but didn't know it was her.)

I saw Enzo and his brother (but didn't know it was them.) I saw them before I spotted Ann, Barb, Tito and Teddi. Then they confirmed that it was them. A few hours later I *THOUGHT* I may have spotted you guys (Enzo and his bro) again, but I wasn't sure and you guys were going into the little doggy park kinda far away. Now I see the pictures and I'm kicking myself because it WAS you guys. LOL. 

I'm totally self conscious and wore a sweatshirt (so... if you saw the whale in the Pistons sweatshirt, LOL, that was me) and was dying of heat. I figured, however, I'd still be hot in a tshirt, so why bother? My face and forearms are burned. 

Aaaaaanyway. It was super cool. I spotted Ann and Barb (and their puppies) before they were up to do the dock diving. It's probably good because if I'd been sitting there when they went up I probably would've had an excited heart attack ("I KNOW THEM!!! OMG I KNOW THEEEEEEEEEEEEM!!!")

Awesome day though. We should get more people for next year! I'm definitely going to bring the doggies next year. Mojo would LOVE the doggie lure course and Missy MIGHT dock dive. LOL.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We spent a LOT of time in that doggy park! We don't have a fenced in back yard at home, so Enzo is pretty much always on a lead. He still has run of most of the back yard, but he was so happy to just be able to run that we hung out there a lot. I have a nice farmers tan going from my t-shirt (along with some sunburn on my nose and ears) and my friend Kayla (Ryu's mom) has some crazy sunburn lines on her back because she layered her tanks - bet she won't do that next year! We'll have to have some get togethers for sure. I'm really interested in that Orion Oaks dog park now. And we'll definitely be back for the dog bowl next year. =) We took the pups to the park by us to swim after and I think they'd do great with the dock diving next year now that they've moved from wading to actual swimming.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The pictures are great! Looks liek a great time was had by all. Maybe if nothing else next year we will come even if we have to leave Tinkerbell home.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Maxs Mom and hotel4dogs - question for you guys. Where do you take your dogs to pratice? Or, rather, how did you find a place to take your dog to practice? Enzo does some "dock diving" off of the banks of the stream at home, but I have read everywhere that some dogs will go into natural water but not into pools so I'd like to try it out and see how he does. We're in Farmington Hills. Do you know of any places by me? Thanks!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like so much fun! We wanted to go yesterday but it was just so hot we decided to opt for the lake at my parents house instead. Maybe next year!

If anyone wants to plan an Orion Oaks meetup, we would love to! We meet up with another member, Kirstin, and her boy Whiskey, who also live in that area. It's fun to see so many goldens playing!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to their website (Orion Oaks) and it says that the dog must me registered, so we'll have to wait another month. Enzo will get his rabies shot at 6 months and then we can register him. =)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, we don't have anywhere to practice. We just look for dock diving events and we show up!
Great to meet you, Enzo is cute as can be!




Enzos_Mom said:


> Maxs Mom and hotel4dogs - question for you guys. Where do you take your dogs to pratice? Or, rather, how did you find a place to take your dog to practice? Enzo does some "dock diving" off of the banks of the stream at home, but I have read everywhere that some dogs will go into natural water but not into pools so I'd like to try it out and see how he does. We're in Farmington Hills. Do you know of any places by me? Thanks!


----------

